# Lighted Kindle 3 Cover's Spine Cracking/Peeling



## tjioer (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone had this problem? Sorry for the blurry picture, but it's the best I can do with a cell phone. The crack/peel is on the top left corner.

There's more at the bottom but I didn't include them.

Is this normal wear & tear caused by folding the cover all the way to the back? I've had it only for 3 months.

Those who own Oberon covers, do you have this problem?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It's really hard to tell from your picture.  I have the lighted cover and leave it folded back most of the time and I'm not having any problems.  But I've only had mine for about 3 months.


----------



## tjioer (Mar 3, 2011)

I've circled the area although it's still hard to see. It's more like a lighter brown strip about 1mm in width, so it's tiny.

The other cracks on the bottom are even tinier, like a spot you make with a pen/pencil. They're still visible as they're much lighter brown in colour compared to the dark brown of the cover.

It could be a result of putting it in my shoulder bag so it gets moved around, although the lining of my Samsonite is very soft.


----------



## Phildeeze (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I think that is inevitable with leather covers. I would expect more than 3 months before this wear appears though. Maybe a leather condition would help prevent this and even restore it a bit but that is only a guess. I know I use a conditioner on the leather seats in my car and it works great on minor damage so I think it may be worth a try.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree - this is probably to be expected with the leather cases.  I too have a leather case and also fold it back.  At this time it still looks pretty good at 3 mos. old.  But I wondered if this might become a problem of folding it back.  I put my leather case inside the VB eReader cover for extra protection/color.


----------



## tjioer (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Will try leather conditioner and see.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Hi,
It's two and a half months since most of the posters here had a three month old lighted cover. For those who said their's was okay, has yours started to crack yet? I've started folding my cover back because it's such a more comfortable read. Better balance that way but I'm nervous about damaging it.

BTW I wife and I both have Kindles now and we love to read them when we're out camping. The light on the Kindle cover is plenty enough to illuminate our tent!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think leather cracking is inevitable with all cases. I had a Noreve for my K2 for 2 years that never cracked whatsoever, and I always folded it back. My husband and I both fold our Noreve K3 cases back, and although we're only a few months down the road with those, there's no evidence of any problem at all. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had my lighted Kindle 3 case for almost 6 months now with no problems.  I do fold it back for reading every day and then close it when finished reading.  Sometimes it gets folded back multiple times per day.  No signs of wear or damage.  I wonder if Amazon would have an answer or solution for you?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I use Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care lotion that Oberon recommends for their cases. I use it on both my Oberon and my husband's Kindle Lighted Case. Use sparingly. It keeps the leather soft and flexible. I don't bend my Oberon cover back although many do. My husband bends his Lighted case and uses the bungee strap to secure it. You can order the Cadillac lotion from amazon.com... Oberon does not recommend any other leather cleaner or care products for their leather covers. In fact, they discourage using anything for  the covers but leather does dry out and I want it to stay beautiful for a long time.


----------

